# Calais 200ASV



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Ever wonder how many parts are in those reels? ALOT! Somewhere around 135 by my count. LOL! Here's a breakdown of a 200 ASV model in fairly good condition over all. These reels have 11 bearings total.( 2 spool, 1 pinion, 1 drive gear, 1 worm gear, 4 handle, 1 star drag bearing, and of course the roller clutch bearing)
These things are built like Tanks! The Penicle of precision IMO. Very tight tolerances on them. From what I can gather so far it looks like the spool bearings and the worm gear are the only ones that will need to get changed out. Initial spool spin went 5 sec. Will update later..Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Calais is built like a tank and are awesome reels. Glad someone else can experience working on them


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry for the late repost. had a procedure today and just now getting to it. Here's the finished product on the cleaning. I'll take picts as I get it back together..


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's the put together
1) thumb bar assembly
2) clutch cam assembly
3) wrom gear assemly
4) sideplate attachment
5) yoke, pinion gear, and main gear assembly
6) side plate assembly with cast control bearing and knob
7) top plate on with line guide cover and DONE.

At first when I checked it the spool spin went for 5 sec. There was an ARB bearing in the cast control side and a stock ABEC#3 bearing on the left which had dimpled shields that were interfering with the bearing spin. The worm gear bearing was also showing signs of rust( no big suprise there). Rest of the reel was in good shape. Once I got everything cleaned and polished the spool spin went for 50 sec on an empty spool. Ya fill that bad boy up and you'll see 1min 45 sec no problem..Dip


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Dang! You'd think I'd learn. Forgot to put on my extra-dark sunglasses before viewing the "after" pictures!

Another beautiful job, Dipsay. You make those of us who think we know what we're doing with these reels think again...


----------



## bassman72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Dipsay were do you get the grease you use?


Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

bassman72 said:


> Dipsay were do you get the grease you use?
> 
> Thanks


 Royal Purple, but they stopped making it so what I got is it..


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> Royal Purple, but they stopped making it so what I got is it..


 What are you going to use when you run out?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Working on it. LOL Might be a while since I recieved several tubes. But I'll get with one of the guys from there to see whats equivalent.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Pm me and tell me what they say please Dip??


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Dipsay.... That is FINE, FINE work. I'd never be able to get that many pieces back in the correct order. Putting toothpaste back into the tube would be less challenging for me.


----------

